# Kenko Teleplus MC4 DG 2x



## RedDevilUK (May 28, 2007)

i own the above tele convertor... and it works great on my 70mm lens and my friends 300mm lens

however when attached before my 300mm VR it makes absolutley no difference at all? apart from lower the aperture slightly, which is normal

so why does my mate effectively get 600mm from his 300 and i dont?? it must be to do with the mechanics of the VR


----------



## fmw (May 28, 2007)

What you said isn't possible.  There is no way to put a teleconverter between a lens and camera without seeing the affect of the teleconverter.  Go look again and make sure you have the zoom setting at the same place each time.


----------



## Mike_E (May 28, 2007)

Are you talking about what is reported in the camera?
Does your 300 still zoom?

Beats me on this one.

mike


----------

